# Dakota Alert Long Range Motion Detector



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all

I keep thinking about things I have used for years and not seen or written about and the Dakota Alert motion sensor is one of them

Long Range Alert System Kit - Amazon.com

Check around for prices, I only choose that because it was easy.

Basically you can have up to 4 remote motion detectors up to 2 miles away (or more depending on terrain) and the base station just tells you which of the 4 detectors had motion. "ALERT ZONE 1" OR "ALERT ZONE 2"

It uses the GMRS radio frequencies so you can carry a simple $10 GMRS hand held radio and hear the alerts when something passes through the area.

All wireless, Any critter can set it off including chickens and deer and wild turkeys so it takes a bit of learning to make it viable.

But strategically planted you can cover your blind spots or choke points.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I use these. http://www.amazon.com/Chamberlain-C...197&sr=8-2&keywords=driveway+motion+detectors 
It can accept up to 8 detectors. I keep 2 base units and several detectors. It claims a 1000 foot range but I've not tried them over about 500' (clear line of site between detector and my house) and they work well for me. At 350' with my wood shop blocking the "line of sight" they also work. Both of these measurements include penetrating 3 walls in my house (two interior, one exterior wall).
With rechargeable batteries the batteries last 10-16 weeks depending on how active the unit is. I admit that I pulled a few the deer trip most often but I can put them back if ever needed.

They pick a person walking 30' in front of them about 95% of the time, 99% of the time is the person is only 10' away. The crows flying by can also set them off along with the cat. Sensitivity can be adjusted down.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks FoolAmI, that's better with 8 sensors. But I really want like 2 dozen - even if they're wired into the house and into a display board.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

It uses the GMRS radio frequencies so you can carry a simple $10 GMRS hand held radio and hear the alerts when something passes through the area. 

Does it squeak,squawk,chirp thru the radio?.just wondering.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> It uses the GMRS radio frequencies so you can carry a simple $10 GMRS hand held radio and hear the alerts when something passes through the area.
> 
> Does it squeak,squawk,chirp thru the radio?.just wondering.


It uses spoken english IIRC and can send 4 different alerts.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Viper said:


> It uses spoken english IIRC and can send 4 different alerts.


Cool.


----------

